
Ask HN: Headphones for “big” ears? - mcagl
I am a software developer, working at home, and looking for a pair of headphones with these characteristics:<p>* 100 € budget<p>* Usable with a laptop and a mobile phone, no hifi, amps, etc<p>* Closed<p>* Circumaural and comfortable (and, <i>very important</i>, they must contain my ears: they are ~ 7.2 - 7.5 cm and the earpads must be big enough, otherwise I will not use them).  I say that I think to have &quot;big ears&quot; because in the past I tried some circumaural headphones that didn&#x27;t do the job because the earpads weren&#x27;t big enough, and they became uncomfortable after some minutes.<p>* Isolating in both ways (I don&#x27;t want to hear the noise around me, and I don&#x27;t want to disturb people around me with my music)<p>* Balanced&#x2F;flat&#x2F;neutral (no punchy bass nor shrieking treble, I will use them also when working to relax&#x2F;concentrate&#x2F;isolate me, and the listening mustn&#x27;t be fatiguing)<p>* Absolutely wired, with standard audio plugs (detachable cable is a plus)<p>Is the Audio Technica ATH-M40X a good choice? Does it meets all my requirements? I am open to suggestions, of course :)<p>Thanks in advance!
======
phren0logy
Try asking at head-fi.org - there are some people on there who will also make
you custom earpads for whatever headphones you choose.

~~~
mcagl
Thank you, I didn't know that website!

